
Show HN: OpenBooth – Phone booths that elevate you and your calls - labratmatt
https://openbooth.store/
======
labratmatt
Hi Hacker News! Excited to share OpenBooth.store

Phone booths for privacy and increased focus. We're in Menlo Park and deliver
to the San Francisco Bay Area.

Let me know if we can help, matt@publicgood.studio

